
ReviewMeta.com – Amazon Review Checker - marojejian
https://reviewmeta.com/
======
marojejian
Just heard about this on Planet Money:
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=623988370)

I have no relation to the co. I just think overall the Internet desperately
needs information intermediaries who can honestly advise us on trust &
quality. otherwise fraudsters / marketers can destroy it all.

Trust is the foundation of a healthy civilization.

Unfortunately, being such an intermediary often just does not pay. We could
vastly improve the future health of society, if we can devise better business
models for such intermediaries.

